# Should I study abroad with Social Anxiety?



## Zein (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey!

So I received an acceptance from a University abroad and the course I applied to accepts only a small number of students. I'm worried that the University will regret accepting me because I'm really shy and quiet and I'm not a very high achiever academically (I'm average). Also, I'm really worried about living in another country on my own!!!

Do you think I should go for it? Or is it too risky? 

I don't want to lose control and become even worse!! :blank


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds actually pretty cool, I wish I had done this.


----------



## VisualAttraction (Jun 12, 2012)

It could be a good opportunity for a fresh start of sorts, plus it sounds like fun.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

That sounds soooo cool. You should do it, it might be an amazing growing/learning experience.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It would be a great experience studying in another country,learning bits of a different language,experiencing a different culture,and the way of life. Don't think about the "what if" scenarios, or else it will ruin your time over there. Think positive,distract yourself by enjoying the scenery,or figuring out how things work,learn new things.However,no matter what we say, it is your choice.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Do it...you'll regret it otherwise. Trust me.


----------



## anonymousanxiety (May 25, 2014)

Yes! I studied abroad about half a year into my sa recovery and it actually was a really good thing to do. Yes there were painful times where I felt out of place and you know, like the other students were judging me and didn't like me. But it put me in a new setting. And when I saw them later on campus, I found those negative anxious thoughts were in my head. The others actially were very nice and I'm friends with one of them now

Fresh environments are good and you are NOT the only shy or quiet or anxious person. 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## AnxiLove (Jun 4, 2014)

Have you been abroad before? It might depend on where you go and how bad the language barrier might be. Culture shock can be a tricky thing and it might exaccerbate your SA, especially if you don't handle culture shock correctly. But if you take advantage of all the resources your school has to offer to help with culture shock and don't isolate yourself then it could be very beneficial to your recovery. Tread carefully when deciding if you can really handle it or not. I worked abroad last year and it made my SA 100x worse, now I can't even leave my house alone without having a panic attack.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> I don't think they like to be looked at that closely, or be called broads.


:lol


----------

